# Shimano Technium vs. Daiwa Prorex XR



## Herbstkind (9. Dezember 2016)

ein hallo an alle 'räuber'

bin grade dabei mich in die raubfischangelei einzulesen bzw mich auszurüsten .. dabei bin ich über diese beiden ruten .. 
Shimano Technium in 274 cm und 15-50g WG und die Daiwa Prorex XR in 270 cm und 15-50g WG gestolpert ..
da meine erfahrungen was das 'rauben' angeht doch noch sehr begrenzt sind .. wollte ich mal fragen ob jemand von euch mehr dazu sagen kann .. die rolle wird eine Shimano CI4+ 3000 HGFB ..
hoffe ich habe alle wichtigen dinge mit eingefügt und würde mich über etwas hilfe in bezug auf unterscheidungen freuen .. beide liegen für mein empfinden gut in der hand ..

viele liebe grüsse und petri ..


----------



## UnterGrundmann (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Shimano Technium vs. Daiwa Prorex XR*

Hi! Welche Fischarten willst du befischen ? Fluss oder See ? 
 Kann mich nur zu der Technium äußern, da ich diese Rute früher selber gefischt habe. Zum Einstieg in die Zanderangelei am Fluss taugt das Stöckchen schon was. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass die Rute mir ein wenig zu steif war und somit das Gefühl im Rutenblank etwas zu wünschen übrig ließ.


----------



## Herbstkind (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Shimano Technium vs. Daiwa Prorex XR*

danke schon mal für deinen eindruck ..
die rute soll am see (vom ufer aus) sowie in flüssen wie die isar, amper oder auch der spree benutzt werden .. und zu den fischen dachte ich an barsch, zander und hechte ..


----------



## Ein_Angler (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Shimano Technium vs. Daiwa Prorex XR*

Kauf dir keine 3000 HGFB, sondern eine "ohne" HG oder XG, der Schnureinzug ist zu gross. Wenn du dich einmal dran gewöhnt hast, ist es schwierig sich auf eine kleine Übersetzung um zu gewöhnen. Auch würde ich zu einer 4000er Shimanski raten, weil die Bremse einfach stärker ist, bei einem größerem Fisch echt von Vorteil.


----------



## Herbstkind (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Shimano Technium vs. Daiwa Prorex XR*

Danke für die Hilfe .. habe mich jetzt für die Daiwa entschieden und dann doch die 3000FB genommen .. 

nun fehlt nur noch der Praxistest .. 

lg


----------



## Thorsten1953 (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Shimano Technium vs. Daiwa Prorex XR*



Herbstkind schrieb:


> Danke für die Hilfe .. habe mich jetzt für die Daiwa entschieden und dann doch die 3000FB genommen ..
> 
> nun fehlt nur noch der Praxistest ..
> 
> lg


Gab es schon einen praxistest?

Gesendet von meinem SM-A500FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gert-Show (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Shimano Technium vs. Daiwa Prorex XR*

Ich habe genau diese Kombi (Daiwa Prorex XR 270 15-50 g mit neuer Shimano Stradic CI4+ 3000 FB) seit Januar im Einsatz.
 Rolle ist bestückt mit 12er Daiwa 8braight Evo...

 Sehr gut ausgewogen, keine Kopflastigkeit spürbar, insgesamt schon sehr leicht in der Hand (kann man stundenlang ermüdungsfrei fischen), dennoch schneller Blank, der sich beim Werfen gut auflädt. Semiparabolische Aktion.
 Bei dem Rutenhalter der Prorex mit dem kurzen Foregrip kann ich den Zeigefinger schön auf dem Blank lassen...und spüre damit sogar, wenn der Köder auf dem Grund liegend vom Räuber eingesaugt wird (ist tatsächlich mehrfach passiert).
 Köpfe ab 7 g mit 5er Easy Shiner sind schon gut zu händeln, Köpfe mit 20g + Köder stellen meiner Meinung nach die Obergrenze dar.

 Ich fische die im Vergleich mit einer Shimano BioMaster 2,77 m 15-50 g:
 Die Daiwa hat (trotz gleicher WG-Angabe) nicht die Power der BioMaster im Blank, ist aber sensibler im Handling und damit feinfühliger, auch in der Bisserkennung. Und die Biomaster benötigt etwas schwerere Rollen, um die leichte Kopflastigkeit zu verlieren.

 Insgesamt ist die benannte Kombo eine klare Kaufempfehlung.

 Einziges Manko der Daiwas Prorex XR: diese komische verschiebbare "Hakenöse" aus Plastik, die mit einem Gummiband am Blank befestigt ist. Hat keinen Halt und geht schnell verlustig.

 PS: Ich habe mir jetzt die Rutenhalter der Prorex beim Tackle-Dealer gekauft und rüste beide BioMaster um. |supergri


----------



## Brassenkönig (7. September 2018)

*AW: Shimano Technium vs. Daiwa Prorex XR*

Moin, ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mir die Daiwa Prorex XR in 2,70 m Länge mit 15-50 gr. WG als zweiten Zanderstock zu holen. Fische letzte Zeit vorwiegend in NOK und strömungsberuhigten Becken des Hamburger Hafens mit 8-14 Gr. Köpfen, wofür mir meine JS Classic Faulenzer als,, Stromknüppel" auf Dauer doch ein wenig zu unsensibel/grob ist. Im Netz findet man leider kaum Erfahrungsberichte zu dieser Rute, gibt es vielleicht weitere Feedbacks?

Darüber hinaus wird die Daiwa Prorex Spin mit den selben Abmaßungen vertrieben, allerdings deutlich günstiger. Inwieweit unterscheidet sich dieses Model von der XR? Wäre für weitere Infos dankbar #6!


----------



## Shura (7. September 2018)

*AW: Shimano Technium vs. Daiwa Prorex XR*

Hab die XR in der Travelpack-Variante, also 240cm ~50g und bin sehr begeistert von diesem leichten und straffen Blank. Bis jetzt habe ich den Kauf nicht bereut. 

Zu deiner Frage zu den Unterschieden:

Die Prorex Spin hat keine Fuji-Beringung und keine "Nanotechnologie" am Blank, sowie keinen Fuji-TVS Rollenhalter sondern nen klassischen (aber auch Futschie!). Und Korkgriffe, mäh. Die sehen immer so angeschmuddelt aus nach paar Wochen.

Cheers


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. September 2018)

*AW: Shimano Technium vs. Daiwa Prorex XR*



Gert-Show schrieb:


> Ich habe genau diese Kombi (Daiwa Prorex XR 270 15-50 g mit
> 
> Ich fische die im Vergleich mit einer Shimano BioMaster 2,77 m 15-50 g:
> Die Daiwa hat (trotz gleicher WG-Angabe) nicht die Power der BioMaster im Blank, ist aber sensibler im Handling


Danke für den Vergleich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, damit kann ich als Liebhaber der braunen Biomaster (Mod.2012?) was anfangen, und Daiwas hab ich aktuell gerade schon so viele gekauft, dass ich die Prorex Reihen nicht auch noch probieren will.

Bei Daiwa steht vergleichsweise öfter ein zu hohes nicht vorhandenes WG drauf, bei Shimano steht manchmal sogar deutlich weniger drauf, aber ich sehe Shimano dichter am realen dran.



Gert-Show schrieb:


> Und die Biomaster benötigt etwas schwerere Rollen, um die leichte Kopflastigkeit zu verlieren.
> 
> rüste beide BioMaster um. |supergri


Die Biomaster sind für mich leider schon mal arg schlecht gebaut vom weit zu kurzem Griff her, das ist Folter und selbst mit Endkappe nicht einfach mal zu beseitigen. 
Dafür ist der Blank der 8'1" und 9'1" er regelrecht einzigartig. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nun kommt Totalumbau  , wo Ringe vorne größer und Endkappe mit Balast schon eine erste Besserung gebracht haben.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. September 2018)

*AW: Shimano Technium vs. Daiwa Prorex XR*



Shura schrieb:


> Hab die XR in der Travelpack-Variante, also 240cm ~50g und bin sehr begeistert von diesem leichten und straffen Blank.


Das liest sich doch auch gut! 

Ich bin sehr positiv überrascht von R'Nessa SVF 3DX, Ballistic-X HVF X45 und Lexa HVF X45, vom Blank her eine Leichtigkeit und Geschmeidigkeit bringen, die man bei Shimano bisher eher auf dem Level Aspire/Lesath suchen musste.
Und das im breiten Angebot zu Preisen sub 100€ ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Der Aufbau ist zwar mit Komponenten gemacht die man als qualitativ ok und in der Preislage passend bezeichnen kann, aber Ringe sehr grob und zu schwer.
Die Griffe sind mir sowas von zu minimalistisch geraten, das ist einfach ungenügend für den längeren intensiven Gebrauch. Hintergriff zu kurz, Kork zu dünn, Vorgriff zu winzig.
Gilt für Shimano aber auch, gerade blaue Technium, Stradic, Biomaster, Speedmaster usw. ...

R'Nessa, Ballistic-X und Lexa und baugleiche/-ähnliche lassen sich erheblich regelrecht quantensprungmäßig aufwerten durch verbesserte Griffe!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. September 2018)

*AW: Shimano Technium vs. Daiwa Prorex XR*



UnterGrundmann schrieb:


> Kann mich nur zu der Technium äußern, da ich diese Rute früher selber gefischt habe.


Hattest Du die aktuelle blaue Technium (Mod.2016) mit starker Spitzenaktion ?

Ich habe die letzte Serie der alten Technium DF CX MH 270 -40g (Blank XT100 Diaflash) , die scheint vollkommen anders gewesen zu sein.


----------

